# (TX) Dallas, TX Free Performance AI Black Lab Semen



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Dallas, TX Free Performance AI Black Lab Semen Performance bred Free Frozen Semen available to approved bitch, must be EIC Clear.
Male is deceased. Litter mate to Pin Oaks Lieutenant Colonel MH, 3 AM wins 6 JAMs
Sire is FC/AFC Pin Oaks Rip Curl Dam was Amazin Grace II
Paternal Grandsire FC AFC Webshires Honest Abe
Maternal Grandsire FC AFC Dare to Dream
Lots of drive, athletic ability and brains in this pedigree

Semen and Surgical implant fees provided in exchange for 1 male pup

Bitch needs to be EIC Clear, athletic, great personality, Black and 60#-70# with average to tall body
no short English bred

Please submit pictures, pedigree OFA clearances, EIC status and any information regarding your bitch that would make her a candidate to receive the free service
[email protected]
__________________
www.webfootkennel.com


----------

